# Hanging Rack vs. Platform Rack?



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally getting my trailer hitch installed in about two weeks...I think my wife is even happier than I am about it (been using her car to transport my bike to my weekend rides).

After everything is said and done (and bought), it appears I have a max of about $180 to spend on the rack...and this is with me putting off the new bike purchase for a couple months.

In general, are Hanging hitch racks or Platform hitch racks better/safer/easier/more secure/etc?

Not specifically these models but here are the types I'm considering:

Hanging: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Swagman/S63360.html

Platform: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/SportRack/SR2901.html

Also, when using a hanging rack, what keeps the handlebars/front wheel from turning (into the rear bumper)?

I post this question because I was 99% sure I was going with a platform rack but started looking at some of the hanging racks and they got fantastic reviews.

Thanks for your input!!!

TripleB


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> In general, are Hanging hitch racks or Platform hitch racks better/safer/easier/more secure/etc?


In general, no difference. Some people don't like the hanging, because they worry about scratching their frame. I personally don't think it's a real issue.

I use a bungee cord to keep the fork from turning.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> In general, no difference. Some people don't like the hanging, because they worry about scratching their frame. I personally don't think it's a real issue.
> 
> I use a bungee cord to keep the fork from turning.



Yep. Bungies work.

Personally, I would not have a hanging rack without a lower bar to lash things to. That really locks things in well. Like this one:

https://www.hollywoodracks.com/bike-racks/hitch-racks/hitch-rack-images/roadrunner-04-Lg.jpg

I also like the connection system on the hollywood, which cinches the rack to the receiver hitch very well indeed.

That said, for anyone who transports MTBs, the platform style will be easier to use on some suspension designs. You can make the hanging ones work, with enough bungies. I have, that's for sure. But for ease of use the platform would be my choice for full suspension mtbs, in general. 

Some combinations of bikes/sizes make it hard to get multiple bikes on without contact. So it's never a bad idea to test if you can, and if you transport multiple bikes at once. I can get two road bikes and two mtbs on my rack, but I have to put something on the road bars since they overlap the MTB tires. Not a bit deal, but that's the best way they fit, and I lost bar tape the first time I did it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Platform rack for me. I don't like the idea of a bicycle swinging free as they do in most hanging racks.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Platform rack for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Platform rack for me as well. Personally I think it's the best way to transport a bike.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Platform rack. Those hanging racks don't work well with the old-folks' step-through frame you'll need if you don't stop researching all this stuff for years on end. 

Get something, anything and start enjoying yourself on the road!


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

wim said:


> Get something, anything and start enjoying yourself on the road!


Already enjoying myself on the road; it's just a matter of how long before the wife says I can no longer borrow her SUV to get to my longer rides 

It seems like many of the platform bike racks are similar with only a couple differences:
1) seems like the $170+ racks offer deeper 'wells' for your tires to rest in and usually a strap to secure tires onto rack
2) some have knobs to tighten the bar onto the bike while others have a ratchet style

Anyone have any problems with either style of holding the bar down onto the bike?

Thanks for all the input!

TripleB


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

TripleB said:


> It seems like many of the platform bike racks are similar with only a couple differences


The differences you mention aren't significant. As the prices goes up and up for these racks, you get easier assembly, a more clearly written and illustrated manual, better fit and finish with fewer or no sharp corners and edges, easy operation, good to stellar customer support and decent resale value.

What his means for the cheaper units is that you may say a few ugly words during assembly, scratch your head over some inscrutable English in the manual, bark your knuckles on some sharp edge, and get little or no help from the maker or seller. Nothing you can't live with--you'll either get used to it or make some DIY modification, like a more secure rack-to-receiver connection.

All of these racks will work. I'm cheap and always accept the negatives. Others in my family think I really shouldn't do that and treat myself to the best.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, platform racks are way quicker and easier to use, and are more secure. Also, the bikes don't swing and bang together or against the vehicle, and the wheels don't spin in the wind. I have both and never use the hanging rack anymore. Just about all the employees at the LBS use platform racks for those same reasons.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Platform for me. I dont' like dealing with the hanging style for various reasons.


The tray style is generally quicker and simpler to load, very secure/stable, and works with just about any kind of bike right out of the box.

My platform rack of choice is the Kuat Sherpa 2.0


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

laurido92 said:


> Platform rack for me as well. Personally I think it's the best way to transport a bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Best way outside? Inside is the best way IMO if you have a cat you can do it in easy enough.


----------



## mwebster22 (Nov 26, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00551DZ3S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have this platform. Use all the time for our two road bikes with some strategically placed padding, even works well for my tandem with some modification. Nothing fancy though; no cool decals...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Platform racks all the way. I have too much invested in bikes to risk a banged up frame. We take our bikes on long vacations, so 2,000+ miles on a hanging rack is not even a consideration. 

Always good to search Craigs List for racks.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Platform racks all the way. I have too much invested in bikes to risk a banged up frame. We take our bikes on long vacations, so 2,000+ miles on a hanging rack is not even a consideration.


Well, I have 4 expensive bikes and take them on very long vacations of 4000 miles round trip. They don't move at all on that Hollywood rack. Not lashed down with bungies and the straps that came with it.

But if I were buying today, and not 10 years ago, platform rack for sure.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> Best way outside? Inside is the best way IMO if you have a cat you can do it in easy enough.


Yes. Inside is always the best solution although I'm not a fan of the removing/re-installing the front wheel routine.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

_4 More Questions:

1) If only carry 1 bike in a 2 bike rack, is it ok to put the bike in the holder furthest from the car?

2) A couple of the bike racks don't come with straps for the tires...are these good or are there better ones? https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Softride/SR18679.html

3) Is it ok to leave your bike rack on your car 24/7?

4) Do bike racks with 'deeper' wheel wells (for lack of a better term) offer better security over those that just have 'flat' wheel wells?

Deeper wheel well: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Hollywood-Racks/HR200.html

Flat wheel well: https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Swagman/S64650.html

BTW: if the depth of the wheel well doesn't matter as far as the security and doesn't pose any more risk of damage to the bike, I really like the 2nd bike rack above...ratchet clamps and only sticks out 20 inches from the bumper---meaning it can be left on and still fit easily in my garage!
Thanks for all your help!

TripleB_


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I have both and use both. If I am going somewhere quick with just my road bike, I use the hanging rack and a bungee. If I have multiple bikes and or mtbs than I use the platform rack. I bought the Transit rack for 4 bikes from performance. It is awesome, especially if you have women's bikes and kids bikes. It is very heavy though. For the price, it can't be beaten.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Roof rack or inside the vehicle for me, but if I was going to use a rear rack, it's be a platform rack to keep the bike from swinging in the wind or knocking into each other. Don't know if you're going to be able to do that for $180 though.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Pump the brakes on buying accessories. I have multiple thousands dollars of clothes, accessories, tools, racks, trainers, etc. It has taken more than 20 years to build up my "collection". I could not go out and replace all of the stuff I regularly use in one year. Slow down. Ride your bike - that is the point. The point is not buying a bunch of junk to ride your bike. 

Stop buying the cheapest crap there is. Cry once. Else you are going to have to re-purchase all this stuff again when you realize buying everything all at once was a bad plan b/c you didn't know what you wanted or needed and bought junk. Plus, if you buy the good stuff, you can sell it for not that big of a loss. 

#1 thing (i don't remember if you bought the bike yet) - buy a nice bikes that fits. Nice means greater than about $1000. "Real" road bikes have been $1000 for 20 years. Yes, people with say tiagra or sora or whatever is good enough. I wouldn't mess with less than 105. Start getting cheaper than $1000 and you get bikes with a mixture of crap wheels, junky brakes, horrible saddles, heavy no name stems/seatposts/bars. 

#2 thing - proper riding clothes/shoes. It is about to get cold. You can't get good winter gear for cheap. So, I'd go for knickers, long sleeve under armour cold gear type shirt, SS jersey, and a wind vest (thin windproof full finger gloves and shoe covers may help too). That stuff will keep you riding outside in the low 50s. 

Since you went hitch rack: Save up and buy a 1upusa or kuat or the like. For the next year, take the wheel(s) off and put the bike in your car or ride to the ride. I live outside of DC - So, my traffic is worse than yours and I ride to the ride. 

There is a guy on a group ride I do that puts his bike in his audi TT. If there is a will there is a way. Buy a cloth drop cloth from your local home improvement store and cover the back seat and floor. Put your bike in the car sans wheels.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

Platform racks are more secure and easier to use. But you want a wheel hook version, not a frame hook. Why not a frame hook? I learned the following first hand when I went the "economical" route:

The frame hook racks can scratch your paint. Your bike will be rubbing and vibrating under that hook as you drive. Repeat that enough, especially with any dirt involved, and you will leave a mark.

There is a bone head risk of scratching (or even chipping) your top tube with the end of the hook during mounting and dismounting. 

You need to mount the inside bike from the side, _between _your vehicle and the beam that the hook slides on, another opportunity to have mounting and dismounting mishaps. 

When both hooks are sliding on the same support beam, one hook must be higher then the other. Look at the pictures. This can make for difficulty if that distance apart is not provided by the difference between the top tube heights of the two bikes you're trying to carry.

Kuat, Thule, Yakima and 1upUSA all make quality rack versions that don't attach to the frame or have any of the aforementioned challenges and risks. Too expensive? Buy used. Craigs list is your friend, maybe even eBay (just watch shipping prices). I'll take used, quality gear in good shape over new cheap stuff every day.

With a good locking hitch pin, you should be safe leaving your rack on 24/7 (and parking in the garage at night). The quality racks above all fold up vertical when not in use, minimizing the clearance you need to park in your garage and eliminating other hazards presented by having an empty bike rack sticking out the back of your vehicle.

I don't see why you can't transport your bike in the outside position with the inner open. I have. 

I ditched my frame hook rack and now use a wheel hook version. I can safely and securely mount a bike in 30 seconds, maybe less.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Platform bike racks are worth their weight in gold after years of using hanging, traditional racks. I have 29ers and 27.5" frames with strange geometry angles, and it's a nightmare to hang these bikes on traditional racks even with adapter bars. I have a Hollywood Racks 4-bike platform bike rack with thousands of miles on it. It locks at the hitch and there's a locking cable for the bikes with the same keyed-alike lock. Best investments in bike related gear for me have been: Platform rack, Speedplay clipless pedals and winter bike apparel so I can ride anytime there's not snow on the roads.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> Slow down. Ride your bike - that is the point. The point is not buying a bunch of junk to ride your bike.
> 
> Stop buying the cheapest crap there is. Cry once. Else you are going to have to re-purchase all this stuff again.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice!!!

I've been trying to purchase the bare minimum of items I need...because I had none of the gloves/helmet/tools/quality bottles/lights/etc. As far as the quality...I love everything I've purchased so far and all seem to be working perfectly.

I have not purchased a bike yet...still riding my $300 mountain bike with road tires on it. To be honest, if I wait until I can afford a $1500 bike (if I'm going over $1000 I'll get carbon), I'll be waiting at least 4 or up to 12 years down the road...daughter in college and a 9 year old/5th grade son who will be going to college. 

And to be honest, just moving onto the road, a $600 bike might be my best choice. 1) I can afford it. 2) It will still feel like a step up from my 16 year old mountain bike. 3) It will give me a chance to learn how to work on a road bike without the fear of messing up a $2000 purchase.

As far as winter clothes...lucking I was once a runner and have been playing tennis for 44 years so I'm got some winter type clothes from those sports that I can use for cycling.

I've tried numerous times (and I've got the scratches on my car to prove it) to get my bike to fit in my car and it just won't work. It should, it looks like it would, but it doesn't. the opening into the rear seat area narrows to about 2'4" and the height of the opening is 14".

Again, I appreciate your input!

TripleB


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Platform are superior in every way except price. I found a nice used Kuat that even covered that aspect.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

I got this hanging-type rack by Softride. 
https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Softride/SR26248.html

I like it for the following reasons:

Holds 4 bikes
Swings down to load bikes and access the reach hatch
Bikes stay level when the rack is lowered - huge plus
Folds up for pretty compact storage in the garage
Straps and cradles are easy on the bikes.
Easy to attach to and remove from car
Rack is very solid when installed - no shaking at all.

I added the the optional $5 anti-sway cradle and the bikes don't sway at all. 
https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Softride/SR26135.html

For securing the front wheel so it doesn't bang around, this rack came with velcro straps for this purpose. Loop it around the wheel and the bottom tube to secure it in place.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

One thing to consider with any hitch rack is how badly the rack/bikes will obscure your taillights and license plates.

I use one (tray mount) my VW Westfalia, which has narrow horizontally oriented taillights, and I get real nervous about being rear ended in heavy traffic. Those lights are hard enough to see without the bike rack in the way.

Some people may also worry about an overzealous cop pulling them over for an obscured license plate (probable cause) and then having to deal with other "issues". YMMV


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> Pump the brakes on buying accessories. I have multiple thousands dollars of clothes, accessories, tools, racks, trainers, etc. It has taken more than 20 years to build up my "collection". I could not go out and replace all of the stuff I regularly use in one year. Slow down. Ride your bike - that is the point. The point is not buying a bunch of junk to ride your bike.
> 
> Stop buying the cheapest crap there is. Cry once. Else you are going to have to re-purchase all this stuff again when you realize buying everything all at once was a bad plan b/c you didn't know what you wanted or needed and bought junk. Plus, if you buy the good stuff, you can sell it for not that big of a loss.
> 
> ...


There is some good advice here but some of it is not necessarily the best advice.
Getting a bike that fits is spot on. However, nice road bikes do not start at over $1000. I know many people that ride Claris, sora and Tiagra equipped bikes and they are perfectly fine groupsets. I think that your plan is actually perfect when it comes to a bike. Most people buy a road bike and ride it a few times and realize that they do not like the sport or do not ride much. Only a few people actually love the sport. Look at Craigs List if you do not believe this info. It is much easier to sell an entry level bike and you lose far less money. IF you like the sport in a few years you can sell the bike and get a new one. At that point, you will know what you like and you can make a more informed purchase. If money is tight, there is no reason that you can't stick with the entry level bike. I get passed by riders on nicer bikes and by riders on lesser expensive bikes. It is not the bike that slows you down. Keep in mind that many here, including myself, are very passionate about the sport. Sometimes that bleeds into our advice. When one says that you get "crap" wheels, brakes and etc. it is just a matter of perspective. Those brakes and wheels on the entry level bikes are perfectly fine. My first road bike was a Felt Z95. It had stock everything. It had a mixture of Tiagra and Micorshift components. I made my way up to the A group pretty quickly with that bike. My current bike costs way more and if I am faster it is only because of more time in the saddle.
As for clothes, gather them as you go. I only have one pair of riding pants. If it is cold, I wear my shorts under my running lycra pants. I often wear my long sleeve Under Armour shirts under my bike jersey. Granted I live in the south, but it works for me. You can make it work by only buying things on an as needed basis. This is especially true for mirrors and lights. I never use a front light or mirrors. I know others that do. Its a personal preference thing. Ride first and then you will figure it out.
I am not going to tell you that 1up and Kuat are not nice racks. They are. However, they cost more than most bikes do. Personally, I would never pay that much for a rack and I am one to baby my bikes. I have a cheap Allen hanging rack that I use to carry only one bike. It is easy to put on. I only use this when going on a short ride to the shop. My favorite rack is the Transit by Performance. The link is here and you can wait for a sale and get it for much less.
TransIt Flatbed 2DLX 2-Bike Hitch Rack
The only down side that I see to the Transit is that it is heavy. It has a lock to the hitch and to the bikes. It really does not need the lock to the hitch though as it is so heavy that it would be comical to see somebody steal it. Regardless, that rack works great when I transport my mtbs. I have my bike, my wifes and my son's. They do not really fit on the hanging racks because of all the different tube shapes. The platform racks truly are the best. If money is tight, which you said that it was, than people should respect that and try to help. Offering a 1up as advice is like telling a person shopping for a Civic to buy a Lexus LS. It is not that the 1up is not extremely nice. It is. The Transit will do perfectly fine. Like the entry level bike, it is heavier. No big deal. It works great.
Again, most people here mean well but we are die hards and hard core enthusiasts. We have all had our entry level bikes. I could still ride my old Felt and been fine to this day. I could afford something different so I bought it. It was definitely not a "needs" based purchase.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> #1 thing (i don't remember if you bought the bike yet) - buy a nice bikes that fits. *Nice means greater than about $1000. "Real" road bikes have been $1000 for 20 years.* Yes, people with say tiagra or sora or whatever is good enough. I wouldn't mess with less than 105. Start getting cheaper than $1000 and you get bikes with a mixture of crap wheels, junky brakes, horrible saddles, heavy no name stems/seatposts/bars.


I'm gonna have to disagree with this. I have a Trek 1.1 with Shimano 2300, which is worse than tiagra or sora. I've upgraded the seat, tires and replaced rear brake pads... but that's about it. I have the Trek Domane S5 with 105 components for comparison. For a sub-$1K bike, the 1.1 is a nice "real" ride, IMO.


----------



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Shuffleman said:


> I think that your plan is actually perfect when it comes to a bike. Most people buy a road bike and ride it a few times and realize that they do not like the sport or do not ride much. Only a few people actually love the sport. It is much easier to sell an entry level bike and you lose far less money. When one says that you get "crap" wheels, brakes and etc. it is just a matter of perspective.
> 
> Again, most people here mean well but we are die hards and hard core enthusiasts. We have all had our entry level bikes. I could still ride my old Felt and been fine to this day. I could afford something different so I bought it. It was definitely not a "needs" based purchase.


Thank you very much for all your advice and for making me feel better about my decision to purchase what I can afford!!!

My thoughts are that since I'm used to riding a 16 year old $300 mountain bike on the road with Shimano STX-RC and ACERA components, even the $600 road bike with Claris components will probably feel pretty darn good!!

I completely understand their enthusiasm...and my enthusiasm is pretty high right now as well, unfortunately my bank account and priorities don't warrant spending $1500+ on a bike. Like you said if for some reason I don't ride as much as I think I'm going to, I can sale the bike and not be out more than a few hundred dollars...with a more expensive bike I'm sure the loss would be a lot greater.

Again, I appreciate your input and taking the time to respond!!!




HyperCycle said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with this. I have a Trek 1.1 with Shimano 2300, which is worse than tiagra or sora. I've upgraded the seat, tires and replaced rear brake pads... but that's about it. I have the Trek Domane S5 with 105 components for comparison. For a sub-$1K bike, the 1.1 is a nice "real" ride, IMO.


I'm not sure where my Shimano STX-RC and ACERA components fall (currently what's on my mountain bike that I'm using for a road bike) as far as quality, but I bet at $300 for the entire bike (even 16 years ago) those components ain't great . I agree, the Trek 1.1 is very nice bike. It was one I was seriously looking at until I noticed the only two my LBS has in stock are from 2015 and 2013. 

Thank for the input!

TripleB


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

TripleB said:


> My thoughts are that since I'm used to riding a 16 year old $300 mountain bike on the road with Shimano STX-RC and ACERA components, even the $600 road bike with Claris components will probably feel pretty darn good!!
> Thank for the input!
> TripleB


I started riding the road on my mtb. I bought a hybrid and it was way faster. I borrowed a road bike after 2 weeks on the hybrid. One ride with that was all that it took. I had a new Felt road bike in my garage 2 weeks later. That bike cost $899 new. It was entry level just like what you are looking at. It was a huge difference between that and the mtb or hybrid. Your bike will be awesome for you. No matter how good most of us think that we are, our bikes never hold us back. The main difference in groupsets is weight. Is Ultegra a better shifting component than Claris. Yes, but not by a ton. The weight of the two is the main difference. Enjoy your bike and put lots of miles on it.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

For a hanging rack with the rubber straps, I'd suggest backing it up with a bungee or one of these ... https://www.niteize.com/product/Gear-Tie-ProPack.asp. I was with at guy at a race a few weekends ago. The rubber strap broke and his bike fell off. Never found the bike. $ for an extra strap, $$$$ for a new bike.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Chain said:


> For a hanging rack with the rubber straps, I'd suggest backing it up with a bungee or one of these ... https://www.niteize.com/product/Gear-Tie-ProPack.asp. I was with at guy at a race a few weekends ago. The rubber strap broke and his bike fell off. Never found the bike. $ for an extra strap, $$$$ for a new bike.


Those gear ties are way handy and useful. Better than bungee cords in many applications, holds things tight and don't have to stretch to hold them.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Platform Rack: They stick out REALLY far from the car if you have 4 bikes. The entry and exit angles can be a problem with some driveways and curbs even on my Acura MDX. They are a PAIN to get to the tailgate when the bikes are off. AND! The bikes sit further apart - so that 4th bike better not be your fat bike that weighs 45lbs. 

 Hanging Rack: I got the Yakima Swingdaddy and think its superior. When you are on vaca, and no bikes are not on the rack you can quickly swing it out of the way. Swaying bikes? No problems, just use the anti-sway latches correctly, a bungee cord for the front wheels and MAYBE a foam pool noodle with a slit in it, if you are worried.

I know this is an old post, but I just went through this entire exercise and was surprised to see the support for the platform carriers. My suggestions are based on long vacas with large drives and multi-bikes. Platforms may be better for Tuesday night rides with one bike.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Kestreljr said:


> Platform Rack: They stick out REALLY far from the car if you have 4 bikes. The entry and exit angles can be a problem with some driveways and curbs even on my Acura MDX. They are a PAIN to get to the tailgate when the bikes are off. AND! The bikes sit further apart - so that 4th bike better not be your fat bike that weighs 45lbs.
> 
> Hanging Rack: I got the Yakima Swingdaddy and think its superior. When you are on vaca, and no bikes are not on the rack you can quickly swing it out of the way. Swaying bikes? No problems, just use the anti-sway latches correctly, a bungee cord for the front wheels and MAYBE a foam pool noodle with a slit in it, if you are worried.
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I just went through this entire exercise and was surprised to see the support for the platform carriers. My suggestions are based on long vacas with large drives and multi-bikes. Platforms may be better for Tuesday night rides with one bike.


I'm gonna have to disagree with your assessment of Platforms. My wife and I have 2 small SUVs and even with the extension for 4 bikes, it's easy to fold up when not in use, easy to fold back down if we need access to trunk area and with 4 bikes on the rack during travel... it does not stick out far enough to impede precision parking and driving.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

HyperCycle said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with your assessment of Platforms.


Me too. I guess this IS a road bike site but I mostly transport full suspension mountain bikes. It can be a royal PITA to get those positioned on any type of hanging system.

And the whole, "just use all manner of clamps, ratchets, bungees, and the occasional foam noodle...". No thanks.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The hanging trunk/hitch racks would be my last choice. I would go with a roof rack, or even tear the bike down and throw it in the trunk/back seat before I dealt with that mess again.

However, I've gone full on internal bike storage after some hassles with my external racks on a road trip last summer.











I still have and love my Kuat Platform 2 bike hitch rack. It's light, simple to use and store, and secures the bikes. I still use it on occasion, but not when I'm travelling, due to theft concerns. I caught someone trying to cut the lock on my hitch rack last summer when I stopped for dinner while driving back home from California.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> The hanging trunk/hitch racks would be my last choice. I would go with a roof rack, or even tear the bike down and throw it in the trunk/back seat before I dealt with that mess again.
> 
> However, I've gone full on internal bike storage after some hassles with my external racks on a road trip last summer.
> 
> ...


When I travel the back of my wagon is generally filled with camping gear, a cooler, food and clothes (a second duffel filled with just cycling kit), so there is no room inside for the bikes. Thus I prefer the roof rack as it doesn't impede my access to the gear stowed in the back.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

bradkay said:


> When I travel the back of my wagon is generally filled with camping gear, a cooler, food and clothes (a second duffel filled with just cycling kit), so there is no room inside for the bikes. Thus I prefer the roof rack as it doesn't impede my access to the gear stowed in the back.


This is why I kept the hitch and hitch rack, so if I need to put people or stuff in the van, I can still carry the bikes.


----------



## jimb100 (Jul 11, 2016)

I looked and looked and finally sprang for the Kuat Nv Base 2.0.

I wouldn't hang my Madone 5.2 carbon by the top tube. The Kuat only touches the tire and wheel. 

I could probably hang my Lemond Buenos Aires, but I don't want to.

With both bike on the Kuat there is little to no wiggle and I've never had a single problem over hundreds of miles.

Also, the Kuat has a ton of convenience features like swing down for access to the tailgate on my Tucson, easy release of the rack up and down, built in cable locks, adjustable cradle for different lengths, and a bunch more.

Yes, it was expensive, but my bikes were expensive and this rack looks built to last forever. And you could probably sell it and get almost what you paid for it.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had both. I think they are both generally easy to use.

If this is for a hitch mount, I think the platform is a better option.

One issue that can come up with the hanging racks is that some weird shapes and sizes of bikes can be a challenge to get to fit. Generally not an issue with standard diamond-frame road bikes or hard-tail mountain bikes, but other types (step-through "women's" bikes, mixtes, FS mountain bikes, exotic tri bikes) can sometimes be a challenge. In the end I never found a frame I could not make fit, but it took some creativity to say the least.

The other thing to consider is whether you will need to tilt the racks back to access the rear of the car. The platform racks handle this very well. With hanging racks, the bikes turn in the cradles.

In order to keep the front wheels from flopping over on a hanging rack, I would bungee the back of the front wheel to one of the pedals.


----------



## SkiNutIan (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently got a 1up USA rack for my truck. It works for my road and mountain bikes and also let's me open the tailgate on my truck. The main reason I went with a platform rack was because the geometry of my mountain bikes didn't work well with hanging racks. Also, this rack goes on my truck in less then a minute and I can have 2 bikes mounted ready to go in about another minute. This is truly the best rack I have ever owned (also the most expensive) but it's all aluminum and made in the USA so with any luck it will last awhile! Here is a picture showing how it allows me to open my tailgate. 

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Next time I buy a platform rack, it will definitely be either a 1up or a Kuat.


----------



## royluke (Apr 24, 2017)

Had a roof-mounted bike rack, and had no issues with it. Great for carrying one bike only and had no problems lifting/accessing my bike since my SUV has nerf bars. Then I bought a Thule platform hitch bike carrier which can hold up to 2 bikes. A bit pricey but it is very stable and no vibrations whatsoever.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

That Kuat rack looks like a Festivus pole gone bad. 

1UP Racks USA. 1upusa.com

Accept no substitutes.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

9W9W said:


> That Kuat rack looks like a Festivus pole gone bad.
> 
> 1UP Racks USA. 1upusa.com
> 
> Accept no substitutes.


I'd say that the Kuat looks to be inspired by (aka stolen from) Yakima's tray offerings whereas 1UP's racks look like they were cobbled together with parts from an Erector Set. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

dir-t said:


> I'd say that the Kuat looks to be inspired by (aka stolen from) Yakima's tray offerings whereas 1UP's racks look like they were cobbled together with parts from an Erector Set. But that's just my opinion.


Not sure why one would want plastic bits, straps, clasps, ratchets, laces, and other ish danging from the back of their vehicle. 

The up is utilitarian, unapologetic, monolithic, professional grade and without all those consumer grade plastic Festivus trinkets which will surely fade under UV in no time. It can be on 12 months out of the year and works...always. There's nothing to break, nothing to snap off, no proprietary parts. 

I'll leave Kuat racks for the Joey crowd who takes their bike (secured upside down of course) to the local park once a week.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Another vote for platform. I've used Thule and Kuat platforms for years, many thousands of miles. Easiest to use; much simpler getting bikes on and off than a hanging style.

You can even just get the inside bike off without having to remove the outside one first (try doing that with a hanging rack!)

I am going to try the new rocky mounts platform rack that is coming out: It can swing away from the vehicle with the bikes on to make for easier access to the trunk. That's gonna be awesome. Don't know why no one has done it before, as Thule and Yakima and maybe others have done it with hanging racks.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Another vote for platform, especially if you also have mountain bikes. Hanging racks don't work all that well with all the frame shapes/geometry for full suspension mountain bikes.


----------



## jimb100 (Jul 11, 2016)

9W9W said:


> Not sure why one would want plastic bits, straps, clasps, ratchets, laces, and other ish danging from the back of their vehicle.
> 
> The up is utilitarian, unapologetic, monolithic, professional grade and without all those consumer grade plastic Festivus trinkets which will surely fade under UV in no time. It can be on 12 months out of the year and works...always. There's nothing to break, nothing to snap off, no proprietary parts.
> 
> I'll leave Kuat racks for the Joey crowd who takes their bike (secured upside down of course) to the local park once a week.


Since one of your main concerns seems to be appearance and paint fading, I can understand why a Kuat might not be for you.

For those of us who want a convenient way to transport an expensive bike (or two or three or four) whether cross country or to the local park, the Kuat is great.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

9W9W said:


> Not sure why one would want *plastic bits*, straps, clasps, ratchets, laces, and other ish danging from the back of their vehicle.
> 
> The up is utilitarian, unapologetic, monolithic, professional grade and without all those consumer grade *plastic* Festivus trinkets which will surely fade under UV in no time. It can be on 12 months out of the year and works...always. There's nothing to break, nothing to snap off, no proprietary parts.
> 
> I'll leave Kuat racks for the Joey crowd who takes their bike (secured upside down of course) to the local park once a week.


As offended as you are about plastic, why would you ride a modern carbon, aka plastic, bicycle?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

velodog said:


> As offended as you are about plastic, why would you ride a modern carbon, aka plastic, bicycle?


I hope you are more intelligent than this analogy implies. 

I quit this thread.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

9W9W said:


> I quit this thread.


Phew, you sure are touchy.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

9W9W said:


> I quit this thread.


Godspeed.


----------

